# Anyone know if Burstner make a small table for the 747?



## 109377 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello all,
I've got a 2002 Burstner 747 and I find the table a bit large for anything other than eating dinner. Does anyone know if Burstner make a smaller table that fits into the same floor socket? I've searched the forums and seen comments about the Fiamma tripod table and others, but I thought Burstner would make more accessories than they seem to.
Would appreciate any help.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi

Might just be worth ringing around a few Burstner dealeships to find out.Surely someone from these would know.Good luck with the search,and let us know how you get on.

steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Why not make your own?

Assuming the floor socket you have is the standard Fiamma type the difficult bit is done already. You only need another top fitting for about 8 quid, and making a table to screw onto it is dead easy.

That way you can do a cardboard mock-up first, then sit by it with the boss and play at "_tea parties_" so you get the final version precisely the size and shape you want.

Hope this helps - and saves a bit of the hard-earned!!

Cheers


----------



## 109377 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks Steve,
I just found a link (in another MHF forum) to the 2008 Burstner accessories catalogue, but its full of umbrellas and caps. Well ok, there were a few other useful things like bike racks etc, but surprisingly very few accessories for in the van. I've been to Cranham Motors round your way a couple of times and they have a great shop but its general camping gear not specifically Burstner (though they are Burstner dealers). looks like I may have to make something!
Cheers
Dave


----------



## 109377 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks Dave,
Per my last post, I may end up having to make one. Unfortunately though, the socket is not the standard Fiamma type, but Burstner's own, slightly more complicated socket, which is why a smaller Burstner table would be ideal. I may end up fitting a flush Fiamma socket also for a smaller table, but better be careful, I think the waste tank is under that part of the floor!

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

sparkesy said:


> I may end up fitting a flush Fiamma socket also for a smaller table, but better be careful, I think the waste tank is under that part of the floor!


Hi again Dave

The waste tank should not be a problem unless you want to screw right through the floor into a "stress" board underneath.

The standard Fiamma floor socket is about 5mm less deep than the thickness of the floor on my van, so I could have fitted it without even drilling through the lower plywood skin.

I did fit a stress board, but a dealer would not have fitted one and I doubt if it is really necessary if you glue the socket in with a bit of Sikaflex or silicone sealer as well as the screws.

Hope this helps - a bit of careful probing may be worth the effort.


----------



## 109377 (Jan 21, 2008)

Great, thanks for the advice Dave. Just to be sure, did you fit the standard socket or the flush fitting one?

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

sparkesy said:


> Great, thanks for the advice Dave. Just to be sure, did you fit the standard socket or the flush fitting one?
> 
> Dave


Flush fitting.

Mrs Zeb is a clumsy bugger at the best of times, and she would certainly have tripped over the standard one. Then I would have been physically abused (again) - so anything for a quiet life. :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:

I'd suggest a pilot hole into the floor using a small Forstner bit, taking it very gently through the insulation. That way you will easily feel the plywood undersurface when you have got through the insulation, and can take your measurements without breaking through.

If it won't work it's not much trouble to fill and plug a small hole, which is presumably under the carpet anyway.

Cheers


----------



## 109377 (Jan 21, 2008)

Nice one, that's why I thought flush was best. Definitely don't want to risk physical abuse from the other half !!

Cheers
Dave


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Dave

Have to agree the table is far too wide ,would be intrested in getting a smaller one also.
Getting one made might be the only option or diy.
Aido


----------



## 109377 (Jan 21, 2008)

Agree Aido.
I see you've recently acquired your 747, from your comment on my last forum post about the lighting (maybe I was going mad on that one, perhaps it never did work without the 12V switched on, but I'm sure the manual says it's supposed to). We just got ours in January, how are you getting on with it, any comments suggestions? We love ours, only problem i've had is with the automatic dump valve for the water. There's nothing wrong with it, but its just a bit sensitive, it dumps and won't reset at temperatures well above freezing, 8 degrees or something. There are loads of posts about it on this website, i'm using the apparently tried and tested clothes peg solution to keep the valve up when I know the temperature is ok!
Dave


----------

